# Do you have a will requesting that your Golden goes to a certain person?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you have a will requesting that your Golden goes to a certain person?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Taking care of this will thing is one of the jobs I'd like to get done before the end of the year. We are ALL so bad!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Since we don't have a friend or family member who we feel would treat our dogs as we do, our wills state that our dogs should be surrended to a golden retriever rescue group along with a sizeable donation. 

We learned NOT to earmark the donation for their care specfically as that can cause problems for the rescue. Rather, it's a donation to the general fund.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Brandy's Mom, that is a great idea. I really can't think of anyone who I feel would have the time and desire to take care of Woody the way I would like. This might be the perfect solution. Now, like Mojosmum, I just need to get it done!


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I know I should but its difficult as I have so many dogs and none of my family are real dog lovers. I keep putting it off - probably hoping I'll out-live my dogs but thats just burying my head in the sand.

Barbara


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a "trust fund" set up for the care of our dogs in case something happens to us (killed in an accident or something) & two people named to care for our dogs. We prefer they stay together, but both people already have two goldens each. It might be too much for one family to have four goldens. We've left it up to them to work it out, since their circumstances could change as well, and they could split them up if they have to. The trust fund is to be used for their care & upkeep because it would be expensive to care for 3 or 4 goldens.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

No, but I am named in a clients will as the caretaker for their girl.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes. Before we went on our cruise in March we finally made a will and named guardians for our kids! We also added seperate papers with all our account numbers, where to find them, who to contact at my husbands job to get all of that straightened out, etc. We really went into some detail. So naturally doing that made us question what we would do with the dogs. Nobody is going to take all 6 of them. So we divided everyone up along with a small amount of money to care for them in the immediate future. We also wrote down the vets names, where to find their medical records, and specific care for Diesel since he has health issues. I think we covered most everything.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:doh:I don't have a will yet. Am thinking about it but will have to figure out who will get the kids AND the dogs AND the cats...what a job


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh yes, four dogs is a huge responsiblity to suddenly impose on anyone.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd thought along the lines of Brandy's mom. Will dogs be accepted in a program if not coming with lots of $$?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Our problem is deciding who would be best to take Lucy out of our family. I'm certain both Bart's parents and my mom would want her. My sister's family would want her, and so would Bart's brother and the woman he calls a wife. That said, you can tell who we DON'T want to get her.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Joe said:


> Do you have a will requesting that your Golden goes to a certain person?


Great question Joe

I hope that everyone here thinks about it. I have written a note about who I would like to take care of my girls. It is in my will file and at the present time everyone should think about that, as I can't imagine my girls going to anyone else then the people I have named.

There is another idea that I am thinking about.............GRF adopting my dogs to the people here To relocate them if they had to to make their lives happy........... if I and hubby die. WOW


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My DH & I have our will stating that our goldens go to my parents and that some of the money goes towards the dog expenses.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*This crossed my mind the other day*

And may sound weird since I've never met any GRF member in person~but I also thought about possibly GRF member or something like that. I too have no family members that would love them as much as I do and one thing I do know about GRF members is WE LOVE OUR GOLDENS!

Right now I have no will~but it is something that I need to do.



Ronna said:


> Great question Joe
> 
> I hope that everyone here thinks about it. I have written a note about who I would like to take care of my girls. It is in my will file and at the present time everyone should think about that, as I can't imagine my girls going to anyone else then the people I have named.
> 
> There is another idea that I am thinking about.............GRF adopting my dogs to the people here To relocate them if they had to to make their lives happy........... if I and hubby die. WOW


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I hate to say it... but.... no. I also have no will. 

Forunately.... good friend of mine is an attorney. I am having lunch with him soon and I will talk to him about this. He's a nice guy.... I'm seriuosly thinking of asking him if he would want Junior if something was to happen to me. I know he would give Junior a good home.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, my guys & any future "kids" have been taken care of in our wills. As Ron works away from home, works 14 hour days and lives in motels, it would be impossible for him to keep the kids. My breeder, Connie, has first right to the boys but my daughter is willing to take them. (Hey, Adam, how would you like a houseful of goldens?????). Shannon (NurseDouglas on GRF) has a golden girl, Riley, from Arcane and would take my guys in a heartbeat. Our will also provides financially for whoever becomes a forever home for our kids.

Being a banker, I've seen some horrible situations where deaths have occured without wills. EVERYONE should have a will!!!!! (& stay away from those homemade wills - aren't you worth the cost of having one done professionally by a lawyer?????) You just never know when your time is up & being prepared makes it so much easier for those you've left behind - including your (4) legged kids.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had wills done years ago to cover our children before and after they grew up. But (I feel terrible) I didn't plan for my dogs. I had different goldens then and of course my daughters would have kept them.
Now my two eldest daughters are married with kids and goldens of their own. My youngest(who lived with Selka and Gunner here at home) lives with her boyfriend and his dog. If DH and I died (and dogs lived. They go almost everywhere with us) I'd want my youngest to move into our house and keep my dogs.
I think I can talk to my daughters about this instead of changing my will. They would be willing to put off their share of our house sale till Selka and Gunner were gone to the Bridge, I'm sure.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't, and this is something that really, really worries me.

I don't know what to do, exactly. I don't have any family members who are capable of caring for my boys. My dad loves to come over and play with them, but he wouldn't know the first thing about caring for them.

I have to find someone who would be willing to take them, or make arrangements for them to go to a rescue or something.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Because I have to deal with it on a daily basis I might suggest to everyone that warrants one look into establishing a Revocable Family Living Trust. Don't forget that wills, regardless if they are termed "livng wills" are still madatorally subject to your State Probate Laws. I won't even go into how long, frustrating and expensive probate can be. A living trust can eliminate all probate worries, it allows you to name someone to manage your trust assets after you pass on, and you can make special allowances for just about anything that will be needed. A common rule of thumb here in CA is you need a trust if 1)you own a home and/or 2)you have assets over 100K. Don't try and do one with software you buy, just go ahead and see a qualified elder law attorney in your area and bite the bullet~believe me, if done correctly this document can be the most important one you ever have.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Listen to Steve What my husband and I did, was to assign two people to be responsible for any pets. Because circumstances changes so quickly, we stated that our friends find appropriate homes for our pets. You don't know what animals you will have or what their needs will be, so we chose two people who love our animals and will do the right thing regarding placement.

I'm also listed in a friends will as responsible for her pets. All of us recognize that what is best may not be with the designated person at the time, but that person will do what is in the best interest of the pets.

Deb


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Because I have to deal with it on a daily basis I might suggest to everyone that warrants one look into establishing a Revocable Family Living Trust. Don't forget that wills, regardless if they are termed "livng wills" are still madatorally subject to your State Probate Laws. I won't even go into how long, frustrating and expensive probate can be. A living trust can eliminate all probate worries, it allows you to name someone to manage your trust assets after you pass on, and you can make special allowances for just about anything that will be needed. A common rule of thumb here in CA is you need a trust if 1)you own a home and/or 2)you have assets over 100K. Don't try and do one with software you buy, just go ahead and see a qualified elder law attorney in your area and bite the bullet~believe me, if done correctly this document can be the most important one you ever have.


Belevie.... there is some good advice in that. Thanks Steve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have a will. I'm 25 and haven't put that much thought into it, to be honest. However, I own two houses, plus with life insurance through my job, and the dogs, this is probably something I need to look into. I'm glad I saw this posting! 

I do know, however, that my sister would take all three of mine if, God forbid, something happened to me. She also is the beneficiary of my life insurance, so that would help her out with expenses for the pups. She's a vet, though, so she really wouldn't have any expenses at all.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I don't have a will. I'm 25 and haven't put that much thought into it, to be honest. However, I own two houses, plus with life insurance through my job, and the dogs, this is probably something I need to look into. I'm glad I saw this posting!
> 
> I do know, however, that my sister would take all three of mine if, God forbid, something happened to me. She also is the beneficiary of my life insurance, so that would help her out with expenses for the pups. She's a vet, though, so she really wouldn't have any expenses at all.


 
This is a perfect example of how a Revocable Living Trust would help. Both of the homes are part of your overall estate and since I assume you are single at this time (hence naming your sis at bene) if something were to happen to you both homes and all assets held outside of your insurance policys would be subject to probate. A forensic accounting would be mandatory to establish value of the estate and then probated. The attorney assigned the probate now receives a % of whatever the overall value of the estate is valued at (on a sliding scale upwards--the more the estate is worth the more % he/she recieves) After about a year or so and all sorts of fees, charges and court costs you end up with a LOT less then what the estate was actually worth. Had both homes and the other assets you hold been "owned" by your living trust NONE of this would happen. Upon your demise the successor trustee would have simply distributed your trust assets according to the written instructions you provided. It does NOT matter how old you are--situations like this can be avoided. BTW, all good Living Trust packages come with Power of Attorneys for Health Care & Financial Management, and a pour over will which might be able to place things in Trust should you forget to.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Bare in mind probate laws vary from state to state and depending on probate laws in your state, the attorney may be hired to handle an estate on an hourly basis... and as long as it is a simple estate..... might be a better way to go as opposed to a percentage of the estate. 

However, it would still be better to avoid probate.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

We have wills, and when we went overseas last time it really worried me in regards to my fur babies. I wrote up a letter and left with our accountant,regarding the dogs,this has made me think about updating the letter, and where they would housed and loved. I think if my eldest daughter and her husband did not what to take them or not in a position to have them I would hope that my cleaner would take them along with some funds. She is very caring and even visits them while I am away, she even dreamt about them one night! 
Its about 40 days before we are off overseas again for 3 weeks, so I will re visit my plans for them in the event the plane doesn't drop out the sky!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to look into the Living Trust. My Will is outdated, so when I speak to the Lawyer about the Will, I'll speak to him about a Living Trust. My oldest knows if something happens to both DH and I, he is to get to our home immediately and bring the dogs to his place!!! Christopher still lives here.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I am only 15 so no will here...I would hope to outlive my 5 year old golden at my age anyways, haha


----------

